# Can somebody please share FET procedure? X



## MyHeartCries

Hi All

Im currently in my TWW of my first ICSI cycle im 8DP4DT. Tested this morning and had a BFN. Im not due to test till thursday but i really dont think this cycle worked for me. I was lucky enough to have three blasts frozen and am now thinking about my next try. However i have no idea how a frozen cycle goes. Would it be very similar to a ICSI with all the meds again? Also do you think the NHS would fund my Frozen cycle? Cant wait to get back in the clinic and try again! Also my clinic have a one embryo transfer policy. Would they only put one back with frozen cycle too?

Anybody had a FET cycle..how was it? Do you need to take lots of time off for appointments etc? Any help would be gratefully received...love xx


----------



## andsowelaugh

I'm in the States, so I don't know about what is paid for in the UK. But I can tell you about the protocol.

I went on BC pills and when my period started, I went on Lupron for DRing and an antibiotic for me and my husband a week before my next period. On CD1, I started with Estrogen Tablets. They started me on 1 2mg tablet for 4 days, 2 tablets for 5 days, then 3 tablets for 6 days... all the while taking the Lupron shots. 

I then went in for my first ultrasound (no bloodwork) to assess the uterine lining. It was 8 mm, so they went ahead and scheduled the ET for 6 days later. They said they like to do it 7 days later, but my Dr is flying to France to perform a surgery. 

Five days before the ET I started taking Progesterone shots in the hip and stopped the Lupron. I decreased the dose of Estrogen to 2 tablets daily and also started taking another round of antibiotics and a 4 day course of Steriods.

I am scheduled for the ET on Monday. They said to eat breakfast and be there an hour early. I need to drink 10 oz of water before th transfer. So far, this has been SO much easier than IVF. I've only gone in 1 time for an ultrasound. I'll stay on the progesterone shots and estrogen until the pregnancy test. If it works, they said I'll stay on that through the first trimester.

I have 2 babies frozen, and am 37. So my doctor recommended putting both back. I hope this helps some.


----------



## MyHeartCries

Hi Andsowelaugh!

Thanks for sharing your experience. It makes a bit more sense to me know. I keep coming across people who have medicated and natural FET cycles on the internet so hopefully the clinic will be able to let me know a bit more when I have my appointment. I only have 3 frosties and hope they survive the thawing process!

Does anybody else know whether the Heart of Birmingham will fund a FET cycle if ICSI failed? 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## MyHeartCries

Oh and best of luck for ET on Monday hun!! You'll be in my prayers xxx


----------



## andsowelaugh

I had the ET today! Both survived the thaw and looked really great. My dr wants me on bed-rest today through Weds. I feel great just a little crampy. It has been 8 hours and I'm going to drive myself nuts. I can't do a 2 week wait. I think I'll start POAS on Monday, everyday until the BW on the 31st.


----------



## MyHeartCries

Aw sweet thats fantastic news!!! Your little embies were real soldiers hanging in there through the freeze thaw process! Please please keep me posted. I hope this time its your chance to get a lovely BFP! Did they put both back in? My Clinic have a single emb policy :( so even if more than one of my three survive, i only get one back :(

Thursday is my OTD for this Icsi cycle. Ive been poas for days so know it hasnt worked...just want thursday to hurry up now so i can get on with treatment now. I thought i had been really emotionally strong but i cried like a baby at work today for no reason. They must think im nuts now!! 

Best of luck with this round hun...keep those feet up :) 

Xxx


----------



## Inky2006

Just to say MyHeartCries. After my first failed cycle I had a natural FET. In my clinic for this cycle, the only drugs I took were ovitrelle HCG trigger shot to induce (ensure) ovulation and progesterone support. Basically, you can do FET in two ways. Either medicated or unmedicated (as in my case.) Usually to do a natural FET you need to ovulate naturally and have a regular cycle. I found this much better. I am now 17 weeks pregnant. I had to pay for the FET. Its also alot cheaper. I paid about £800. 

In this cycle they put embroyos back just after ovulation. I had day three embies, so put back three days after trigger shot.

I know you have already had some input on this, but hope my input helps.

Just to say after a failed cycle its normal to feel emotional. I was an absolute wreck. Its like grief.

I see by your signature that it didn't work this time, FETs can and do work. The IVF drugs really messed my body up I was much better on the natural cycle. So keep positive. Just to say that when I was at your stage I started a support group. Here is the link, it may help you as it did me.xx
https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...other-failed-assisted-conceptions-2011-a.html


----------



## chocolatecat

My primary care trust pays for the fet that results from a single round of ivf. Upto 4'attempts. We only have 2 frosties, but it's reassuring that we dont have to pay for ivf until we've tried fet.
Fingers crossed yours is the same :)
Ps no idea on the protocol, I guess we'll find out soon


----------



## hope14

I am 7dp5dt in my natural FET. I am having absolutely no symptoms and I am too scared to POS.Can you please share your 2ww symptoms.
My beta is on 3rd June.


----------



## andsowelaugh

I started having some symptoms around 5dp5dt BUT I'm pretty sure I'm carrying twins. My symptoms were vague, like one day I was extremely gassy. I couldn't take 2 steps with out letting one go (sorry TMI) I didn't have much breast tenderness, but did have mild cramping and twinges. I started crying at a computer commercial too, that was weird. 

I am 15dp5dt and I had my first beta today. It came back 8274. The nurse said "You are VERY pregnant" and I asked about the possibility of twins and she said not to get my hopes up but I should start wrapping my head around the idea.

With my oldest, a singleton, I didn't have any symptoms at all until 26dpo. You could very well be pregnant and not have any symptoms this early.


----------

